# Lots of Home Audio cables, RCA ends, etc



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

A local cable builder (Raymond Cables) had to close up shop due to his MS. I bought what was left in his garage to help him get rid of it and now I need to be rid of it myself.

If there is enough interest in this stuff, I can start up a for sale thread, but I figured I'd put up what I've got first and see if anyone wants it.

There were several boxes of pre-made cables; digital audio, 5.1 audio kits, a few power cables, some RGB cables, RCA connectors (male & female), speaker cable ends, banana ends, nylon cable sheathing, XLR cables, etc.

Here are some pics:
Raymond Cable Photos by tophatjimmy | Photobucket

Thanks


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Post 'em up! I might be interested in some of the cables. 

How long are the balanced (XLR) interconnects?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Power cable looks nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

id be interested in rca ends


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

All of the premade cables are either .5m or 1m long. 

The power cables are 1m long.

The RCA's are all intended for coaxial type cabling. I have a bag of about 40 connectors that have the cable retention set screw, but the rest are missing the screw. 
I'm not sure what to ask for some of it as I bought a lot of the connectors as a bulk deal.

I'll do some research and post up some reasonable prices.

Once I get a for sale thread together, I'll post up a link to it.

Thanks!


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Sale thread started in Classifieds.


Thanks.


----------

